# Where will you go now that you have that new job????



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm going to Disney World Baby!!!!

That's right... I will be camping at Disney in January 2009!!!!! 

I am so excited I could explode:yippie:!

I will be taking the kids out of school for Martin Luther King Jr. week and get 9 days at Disney's Fort Wilderness resort with only 4 days of missed school!

My two loves will collide: Disney and Camping!

Now I have to convince some Camper Community members to come along and we can have a "grand gathering", hog up a camping loop, and make some sweet sweet memories.

Who is in?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe - don't count us out. There are 2 teacher workdays the Thursday and Friday before MLK, so we will have a 5 day weekend.

If you've never camped at Disney before, here's some advice - don't spend more than 2 days in a row in the parks. Plan a "down" day every third day. There is plenty to do at the CG that the kids won't miss a thing. We stayed at the CG in March and did 4 days in a row in the parks and were exhausted.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

You're almost there!


----------

